# Job Opportunity in banking operations



## umav (May 26, 2014)

Hi, 
I have an experience of working for hsbc australia & new zealand resourced to Malaysia in payments department. I am interested to work at australia with this experience. So, what is the correct procedure to migrate & work at australia in banking? Please advise.


----------



## jemppy (Jul 6, 2014)

It may be a bit of a late reponse but have you tried using the hsbc intranet to look for roles?


----------

